# Will GBATEMP accept creation of a Group in other languages?



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only. 
Will GBATEMP accept this?


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 12, 2021)

For thread posting , every foreign language would require an English translation or your post would be deleted


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> For thread posting , every foreign language would require an English translation or your post would be deleted


So, how about a thread in discussing group?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2021)

just do what @Hayato213 said.  it's fine as long as there's a translation.


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

As you said, translation is easy (especially for readers, not the writers).

I hope GBATEMP can make a change for attaching more people to join here

Since it is a discussing group, they are moderate by the group owner and his moderators
If the owner promise the group discussion talking legally and obey GBATEMP's policy, why not accept it?


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 12, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> So, how about a thread in discussing group?



Pretty sure you still need to provide a translation, all the groups so far is English.


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Pretty sure you still need to provide a translation, all the groups so far is English.


Not really, just found a Dutch Tempers, but I'm not a member of that private group, I cannot confirm it

And there is a https://gbatemp.net/group/japanese-language-learning.41/info japanese group


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> Not really, just found a Dutch Tempers, but I'm not a member of that private group, I cannot confirm it
> 
> And there is a https://gbatemp.net/group/japanese-language-learning.41/info japanese group


All the posts in both those groups are in English or if there is a smattering of non English then there is also a translation into English as per site rules.


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Nov 12, 2021)

+15 social credit points


----------



## godreborn (Nov 12, 2021)

@AmandaRose , good to see you back.  Haven't seen you in a while.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 12, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @AmandaRose , good to see you back.  Haven't seen you in a while.



Hey godreborn tha air a bhith mega trang cho fadalach.  Ach tha mi air ais a-nis airson beagan latha co-dhiù.

And in English 

Hey godreborn yep been mega busy as of late. But l am back now for a few day at least.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Nov 12, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only.
> Will GBATEMP accept this?


Probably since the group feature is amazing


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only.
> Will GBATEMP accept this?


This is an interesting question.

On the one hand, we would like to allow it. Groups are supposed to be helping to do things that wouldn't normally be done on the forums.

On the other hand, it would be difficult to moderate. Yes, groups are moderated by the group owner and group moderators. However, they must still abide by the general site rules. If you introduce software piracy or illegal things, it will be difficult for us to moderate it. We don't currently have anyone who speaks Chinese in the staff... at least not well enough to read it fully without a translation tool.

To mitigate the risks, we could allow to create a private group so that its threads will not be found on Google? But the issue would still remain. What if someone posts child porn in some form without links for moderators to click (like instructions or tutorials to access illegal sites) and whatnot?

This is an open question at the moment. I suggest we continue debating it here.


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 13, 2021)

Costello said:


> This is an interesting question.
> 
> On the one hand, we would like to allow it. Groups are supposed to be helping to do things that wouldn't normally be done on the forums.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your kind reply.

Let's brainstorms, everyone.


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 13, 2021)

I want to create a Chinese group mainly for technology sharing, maybe only discuss cheating or cracking Nintendo Switch.
Why is it mainly aimed at Chinese people? Because I found that some Chinese friends who don't speak English come here to get ideas and share them on their Chinese forums or blogs.
And GBATEMP is the most famous among many forums, and it attracts non-English players to study here. Including me, frankly, most of the knowledge I have learned is from the members of GBATEMP here, so I am here to give back to others Newcomers are very natural.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Nov 13, 2021)

Costello said:


> This is an interesting question.
> 
> On the one hand, we would like to allow it. Groups are supposed to be helping to do things that wouldn't normally be done on the forums.
> 
> ...


Why not us Google Translate?


----------



## porkiewpyne (Nov 13, 2021)

WiiMiiSwitch said:


> Why not us Google Translate?


Because it doesn't always translate properly misses on nuance and context?


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Nov 13, 2021)

porkiewpyne said:


> Because it doesn't always translate properly misses on nuance and context?


I mean
It can probably translate piracy based stuff


----------



## Costello (Nov 18, 2021)

we are having a staff vote & debate right now but it's looking more and more like we will be accepting foreign-language groups.
@Eiffel2018 stay tuned, we should be posting confirmation soon.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 18, 2021)

wo danxin zai youxi wangzhan ren fa tiezi de yufa youdian cuo. ruguo wo kan wo jiu xuecuo.


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only. 
Will GBATEMP accept this?


----------



## Blauhasenpopo (Nov 18, 2021)

Hmmm...i'm listening in the background, too 

It's a historical decision....in the life of GBATemp......i'm open minded, but i think it's complicated to moderate all languages out  here in Tempworld.

Not every Group Owner is a good one...maybe.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Hey godreborn tha air a bhith mega trang cho fadalach.  Ach tha mi air ais a-nis airson beagan latha co-dhiù.
> 
> And in English
> 
> Hey godreborn yep been mega busy as of late. But l am back now for a few day at least.


What language are you speaking?


----------



## Drak0rex (Nov 21, 2021)

What are the Chinese trying to hide from those who don't speak Chinese?


----------



## Cyan (Nov 21, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> Chinese readers only.


I'm open to other languages, but not to forbid english !
I don't like the request to allow ONLY Chinese readers in the group.

Look at the Japanese group, it's not ONLY Japanese, it's allowing others to come and read, and learn and exchange, and ask questions in English, ask for translations, ask for knowledge and language learning, etc.

There could be dedicated Chinese discussions (for non english speakers who want help on hacking or emulation or technology, tutorial, or anything else as the forum is open to any subjects), and others where english is also accepted.
GBAtemp is a shared place in my opinion. English was decided to allow more people to come here and communicate (imagine if GBAtemp was Italian only because its founder, KiVan, is Italian...)
groups dedicated to other languages shouldn't be locked and forbidden to the majority or the forum's identity. This place is about community and sharing, not closed and hidden (or else, just go to another website to hide what you write so nobody from here will read it)


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 21, 2021)

Drak0rex said:


> What are the Chinese trying to hide from those who don't speak Chinese?


It's easier to communicate in your native language. Some people read English slowly and struggle to express themselves. Forum English is different to classroom English.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> What language are you speaking?


Mike I speak Gaelic.


----------



## Deleted member 568892 (Nov 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Mike I speak Gaelic.


Scottish Gaelic?


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Mike_Hunt said:


> Scottish Gaelic?


Indeed.


----------



## subcon959 (Nov 21, 2021)

It sounds like a lovely open-minded thing to do.. but I'm almost certain it will become a total nightmare to moderate down the line once there are many such groups.


----------



## shaunj66 -- Official statement (allowing of non-English Groups) (Nov 21, 2021)

I am pleased to announce that the staff discussion has concluded and we have decided to *accept foreign language Groups*.






What does this mean?

*Groups can be made for foreign language speakers.*
Discussions inside Groups will be permitted to be carried out in a language other than English. Unlike the main GBAtemp forums which will remain English only. However, you will not be able to _forbid _someone from replying in English (nor report them for doing so), but discussion in the native language can be encouraged.


*Will Groups for foreign language speakers have to be limited to certain topics?*
No, you are welcome to create a Group for any topic you wish!


*Do I need to do anything special when creating a non-English language Group?*
Group Name: The Group name can either be in the Groups intended language or English. Either is fine. You may also wish to put the language in the Group name (or perhaps a flag ) but this isn't required.
Group Category: Please ensure you select the 'Non-English Groups' category when creating a Group.


*How will GBAtemp (a primarily English speaking site) moderate non-English Groups?*
Group Owners will be responsible for ensuring that the existing GBAtemp terms, conditions and rules are observed and followed so it is important that you only create, own and/or moderate a Group in a language that you are fluent in.

 GBAtemp Forum Rules & Guidelines

If a Group is in violation of any of these terms then it may be removed without prior notice and depending on the severity of the offence, the Group owner may be warned/suspended/banned etc.

Groups will also be closely moderated by existing GBAtemp staff who may speak the language naively or by use of a variety of translation tools.

GBAtemp members will also be able to use the standard Report function to alert staff of any inappropriate posts or content, providing they have access to the Group (if private).


*Are there any caveats/limitations to non-English Groups?*
Non-English Groups can only be made for well recognised languages - that means no klingon, pig-latin etc.. Groups ignoring this may be removed.
Also, as mentioned above, you cannot forbid people to reply in English for any reason.


*I only speak English; can I choose to hide non-English Groups across GBAtemp?*
At this time you cannot, however we are reviewing this idea.
Please note that the GBAtemp staff will be reviewing this idea going forward. If for any reason allowing non-English Groups becomes too difficult for staff to maintain, we may reconsider the facility of the feature but will let people know in advance.

Thanks for reading and happy_ "Grouping"_!


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

Super endlich eine eigene österreich-deutsche Gruppe !!!! 

@JuanMena 

Super finally an own German group !!!!


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Super endlich eine eigene österreich-deutsche Gruppe !!!!
> 
> @JuanMena
> 
> Super finally an own German group !!!!


Yes and I can finally create a Gaelic group and be the only one who actually knows Gaelic


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

AmandaRose said:


> Yes and I can finally create a Gaelic group and be the only one who actually knows Gaelic


.......there you can chat with your Vodka Bottle,Amanda.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> Super endlich eine eigene österreich-deutsche Gruppe !!!!
> 
> @JuanMena
> 
> Super finally an own German group !!!!


But I don't speak German


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

Now that we have officially accepted foreign languages, I would like to send a shout out to:

Elver Galarga
Tomás Fierro
Benito Camela
Veronica Galindo
Elba Ginon
Jorge Nitales
Dolores Delano
Rosa Melcacho
Paco Gerte
Aquiles Castro el Chico
Deborah Melano
Alma María
Lola Meraz
Veronica Gabas
Susana Oria


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 21, 2021)

JuanMena said:


> But I don't speak German


U want learn,u say.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Nov 21, 2021)

Alexander1970 said:


> U want learn,u say.


When I was younger made a choice between learning to read German or Russian.
Chose Russian, but since you're offering that possibility, yes, I guesd I could learn a bit.


----------



## sailr (Dec 6, 2021)

Eiffel2018 said:


> I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only.
> Will GBATEMP accept this?


https://gbatemp.net/group/chinese-exchange-group.129/info 
here，好同志


----------



## ig81799 (Oct 25, 2022)

i.e. all messages must be in English?


----------



## Doggo64WasTaken (Oct 25, 2022)

I dont like people having to roughly translate their post into english (especially if it is a long one) so I would like a channel like thing just for them, or a sub-site just for that region
(for example, gbatemp.uk)
(P.S. if gbatemp.uk is a link, dont click it. I dont know at the time of posting.)


----------



## Eiffel2018 (Nov 12, 2021)

I just want to create a group for Chinese readers only. 
Will GBATEMP accept this?


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 25, 2022)

Doggo64WasTaken said:


> I dont like people having to roughly translate their post into english (especially if it is a long one) so I would like a channel like thing just for them, or a sub-site just for that region
> (for example, gbatemp.uk)
> (P.S. if gbatemp.uk is a link, dont click it. I dont know at the time of posting.)


No? 
Foreign people still uses the Auto-Translate feature from Google when browsing the site.
Is not like... they care?
Also, new members don't ever reads the forum posting guide lines. So those using the Auto-Translate feature will see the site translated to their own language, and even if members tells them: "Please post in english" they'll read it in their own language!
"How come? You're asking me to post in English when the whole forum is in my language?"


----------

